# Project Soon To Start



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I think this is a 1920 building Re-pipe job, mains and all water pipe in this building, doing this while some rooms still occupied, time for completion approx 6 months. Hope to get started on this one in about two weeks from now. This is going to be fun, I can't tell you how many times I have made repairs in this bldg, I will try to post pictures as time progresses. 

City said to get the steam system out. 

All rooms will have there own water heater and separate hot/cold shut downs, 5 levels, bottom floor and 4 above. All faucets will stay the same, I would have liked to see all new kitchen wall mounts go in but that is not part the scope of work.

Mains will be cooper then Pex 1" and below, crew on project 4 to 5 at 40 hours per week.

What you all think?


----------



## jrs (Jul 26, 2011)

Sounds like a fun job to keep people at work. Best of luck and may the problems be small.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Congratulations on landing a nice job. Way to go. I will enjoy seeing those pics. I love old buildings....:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

How the bldg is now, in the lower level are 1-1/2 gate valves on the hall ceiling that span the hallway, a few are in a couple for the room, these valves would allow us to shut down some of the rooms, cold side only, but if we needed to work on a hot water side of a fixture, we had to shut the valves off in the boiler/steam mechanical room, this shut everyone off of hot water supply.

So there is going to be alot a caps getting installed from the start, we all know what can happen when you start to cut and cap screwed pipe.


----------



## KJCP&H152 (Sep 10, 2011)

Way undersized. Are you re-piping the domestic only on this job? Where does the steam come in? Also, hope each day you re-charge the building you have the shut off to each units kitchents faucets off etc. Assuming they hold. You'll be able to make sure the sediment wont flush into the heads of the pull outs or errators? NOT BASHING. Just a heads up. Not quite sure of the scope either. GOOD LUCK


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

KJCP&H152 said:


> Way undersized.


Re-read it. HE SAID. Copper mains with pex 1" and below. Please read and understand before posting.

Also,
POST AN INTRO

www.plumbingzone.com/f3


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

KJCP&H152 said:


> Way undersized. Are you re-piping the domestic only on this job? Where does the steam come in? Also, hope each day you re-charge the building you have the shut off to each units kitchents faucets off etc. Assuming they hold. You'll be able to make sure the sediment wont flush into the heads of the pull outs or errators? NOT BASHING. Just a heads up. Not quite sure of the scope either. GOOD LUCK



I'll learn more about details once it gets started, yes domestic only, but yea fun times are on the horizon.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron, 
I have done many many commercial re-pipes. I run new mains with ball valves pointing at each fixture. 

Then I rebuild the riser energizing both the old and new mains.

Then we just start switching over units. Then there is only one complete shutdown of the building. 

I'm sure there are many ways to skin this cat.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Ron said:


> I'll learn more about details once it gets started, yes domestic only, but yea fun times are on the horizon.


That white line in the upper left -- Is that like the drawstring on a bag of pet food?

Pull it and the roof comes off?


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> That white line in the upper left -- Is that like the drawstring on a bag of pet food?
> 
> Pull it and the roof comes off?


:grin:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Ron,
> I have done many many commercial re-pipes. I run new mains with ball valves pointing at each fixture.
> 
> Then I rebuild the riser energizing both the old and new mains.
> ...


Not sure what course it will go in, but it has to be done while some of the rooms stay occupied. From what I have learned so far very few walls will get opened, now under the KS will get opened to repipe to the wall mounts. 

All the lavs are single hot and cold faucets. Each room has one tub shower, and I think there are all back to back, one lav sink, one toilet and one ks, laundry is on the bottom level.

If I get the opportunity to snap some pictures I'll sure do that.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> That white line in the upper left -- Is that like the drawstring on a bag of pet food?
> 
> Pull it and the roof comes off?


:laughing: Houseplumber showed me how to photo shop pictures, if any on the crew has heatstroke and kills over. well, head towards the light, the light, follow the light.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I imagine we will need to get the cold water stubbed into the room/s at the water heater locations, after that then we will run the cold and hot lines to each fixture at that time since each room will have it's own room shutoff for both hot and cold feeds.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

How many rooms are staying occupied ???


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> How many rooms are staying occupied ???


Not sure yet, this place is for college students mainly.


----------

